# July 4, 1776 The Declaration of Independence



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*IN CONGRESS, JULY 4, 1776
The unanimous Declaration of the thirteen united States of America

When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. - That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, - That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security. - Such has been the patient sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid world.

He has refused his Assent to Laws, the most wholesome and necessary for the public good.

He has forbidden his Governors to pass Laws of immediate and pressing importance, unless suspended in their operation till his Assent should be obtained; and when so suspended, he has utterly neglected to attend to them.

He has refused to pass other Laws for the accommodation of large districts of people, unless those people would relinquish the right of Representation in the Legislature, a right inestimable to them and formidable to tyrants only.

He has called together legislative bodies at places unusual, uncomfortable, and distant from the depository of their Public Records, for the sole purpose of fatiguing them into compliance with his measures.

He has dissolved Representative Houses repeatedly, for opposing with manly firmness his invasions on the rights of the people.

He has refused for a long time, after such dissolutions, to cause others to be elected, whereby the Legislative Powers, incapable of Annihilation, have returned to the People at large for their exercise; the State remaining in the mean time exposed to all the dangers of invasion from without, and convulsions within.

He has endeavoured to prevent the population of these States; for that purpose obstructing the Laws for Naturalization of Foreigners; refusing to pass others to encourage their migrations hither, and raising the conditions of new Appropriations of Lands.

He has obstructed the Administration of Justice by refusing his Assent to Laws for establishing Judiciary Powers.

He has made Judges dependent on his Will alone for the tenure of their offices, and the amount and payment of their salaries.

He has erected a multitude of New Offices, and sent hither swarms of Officers to harass our people and eat out their substance.

He has kept among us, in times of peace, Standing Armies without the Consent of our legislatures.

He has affected to render the Military independent of and superior to the Civil Power.

He has combined with others to subject us to a jurisdiction foreign to our constitution, and unacknowledged by our laws; giving his Assent to their Acts of pretended Legislation:

For quartering large bodies of armed troops among us:

For protecting them, by a mock Trial from punishment for any Murders which they should commit on the Inhabitants of these States:

For cutting off our Trade with all parts of the world:

For imposing Taxes on us without our Consent:

For depriving us in many cases, of the benefit of Trial by Jury:

For transporting us beyond Seas to be tried for pretended offences:

For abolishing the free System of English Laws in a neighbouring Province, establishing therein an Arbitrary government, and enlarging its Boundaries so as to render it at once an example and fit instrument for introducing the same absolute rule into these Colonies

For taking away our Charters, abolishing our most valuable Laws and altering fundamentally the Forms of our Governments:

For suspending our own Legislatures, and declaring themselves invested with power to legislate for us in all cases whatsoever.

He has abdicated Government here, by declaring us out of his Protection and waging War against us.

He has plundered our seas, ravaged our coasts, burnt our towns, and destroyed the lives of our people.

He is at this time transporting large Armies of foreign Mercenaries to compleat the works of death, desolation, and tyranny, already begun with circumstances of Cruelty & Perfidy scarcely paralleled in the most barbarous ages, and totally unworthy the Head of a civilized nation.

He has constrained our fellow Citizens taken Captive on the high Seas to bear Arms against their Country, to become the executioners of their friends and Brethren, or to fall themselves by their Hands.

He has excited domestic insurrections amongst us, and has endeavoured to bring on the inhabitants of our frontiers, the merciless Indian Savages whose known rule of warfare, is an undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions.

In every stage of these Oppressions We have Petitioned for Redress in the most humble terms: Our repeated Petitions have been answered only by repeated injury. A Prince, whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a Tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people.

Nor have We been wanting in attentions to our British brethren. We have warned them from time to time of attempts by their legislature to extend an unwarrantable jurisdiction over us. We have reminded them of the circumstances of our emigration and settlement here. We have appealed to their native justice and magnanimity, and we have conjured them by the ties of our common kindred to disavow these usurpations, which would inevitably interrupt our connections and correspondence. They too have been deaf to the voice of justice and of consanguinity. We must, therefore, acquiesce in the necessity, which denounces our Separation, and hold them, as we hold the rest of mankind, Enemies in War, in Peace Friends.

We, therefore, the Representatives of the united States of America, in General Congress, Assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the world for the rectitude of our intentions, do, in the Name, and by Authority of the good People of these Colonies, solemnly publish and declare, That these united Colonies are, and of Right ought to be Free and Independent States, that they are Absolved from all Allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political connection between them and the State of Great Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; and that as Free and Independent States, they have full Power to levy War, conclude Peace, contract Alliances, establish Commerce, and to do all other Acts and Things which Independent States may of right do. - And for the support of this Declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of Divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes, and our sacred Honor.

New Hampshire:
Josiah Bartlett, William Whipple, Matthew Thornton

Massachusetts:
John Hancock, Samuel Adams, John Adams, Robert Treat Paine, Elbridge Gerry

Rhode Island:
Stephen Hopkins, William Ellery

Connecticut:
Roger Sherman, Samuel Huntington, William Williams, Oliver Wolcott

New York:
William Floyd, Philip Livingston, Francis Lewis, Lewis Morris

New Jersey:
Richard Stockton, John Witherspoon, Francis Hopkinson, John Hart, Abraham Clark

Pennsylvania:
Robert Morris, Benjamin Rush, Benjamin Franklin, John Morton, George Clymer, James Smith, George Taylor, James Wilson, George Ross

Delaware:
Caesar Rodney, George Read, Thomas McKean

Maryland:
Samuel Chase, William Paca, Thomas Stone, Charles Carroll of Carrollton

Virginia:
George Wythe, Richard Henry Lee, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Harrison, Thomas Nelson, Jr., Francis Lightfoot Lee, Carter Braxton

North Carolina:
William Hooper, Joseph Hewes, John Penn

South Carolina:
Edward Rutledge, Thomas Heyward, Jr., Thomas Lynch, Jr., Arthur Middleton

Georgia:
Button Gwinnett, Lyman Hall, George Walton

*


----------



## TwoTimeTim (Jul 3, 2018)

This morning I stopped at the IHOP and had the 4th of July Stack. Strawberry syrup, whip cream and blueberry toppings. I sing at church in the choir so I stood up and sang the star spangled banner and the whole place joined in. 

God Bless America ! and the man that bought my breakfasts


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you Slip, and thank you Two Time Tim ….. I like a man that makes a stand for the truth.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm still wondering why I'm the only man in America that makes no compromise with the foundational principle found in the Declaration of Independence that says:

"_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness._"

1) *Unalienable* Rights apply to ALL men, regardless of your station in life

2) Said Rights are bestowed upon you by your Creator (your God, whomever you deem that to be)

3) *Unalienable* Rights are above the reach of government. They are not given by government; they cannot be bought, sold, transferred, taken away nor denied

4) The Bill of Rights is, essentially, a codification of those Rights

Of that document, Thomas Jefferson (the primary author) wrote:

_"The Declaration of Independence . . . [is the] declaratory charter of our rights, and the rights of man_."

"_The first official action of this nation declared the foundation of government in these words: "We hold these truths to be self evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights, that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. "While such declaration of principles may not have the force of organic law, or be made the basis of judicial decision as to the limits of right and duty, and while in all cases reference must be had to the organic law of the nation for such limits, yet the latter is but the body and the letter of which the former is the thought and the spirit, and it is always safe to read the letter of the Constitution in the spirit of the Declaration of Independence. No duty rests more imperatively upon the courts than the enforcement of those constitutional provisions intended to secure that equality of rights which is the foundation of free government_." Cotting v. Godard, 183 U.S. 79 (1901)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Some fun facts of July 4 that I remember;

Every year in Philadelphia, PA, The Liberty Bell is "tapped" (not actually rung) 13 times in honor of the original 13 Colonies.

The first American Flag had 13 Stars in a Circle to represent the original 13 Colonies and to show that each Colony as equal to the others.

Ben Franklin was the oldest signer of the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you @Slippy. I never tire of reading that document.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

John Adams' famous letter of July 3, 1776, to his wife Abigail will put the celebration into perspective. (exact text from his letter with his original spellings):

"The Second Day of July 1776, will be the most memorable Epocha, in the History of America. I am apt to believe that it will be celebrated, by succeeding Generations, as the great anniversary Festival. It ought to be commemorated, as the Day of Deliverance by solemn Acts of Devotion to God Almighty. It ought to be solemnized with Pomp and Parade, with Shews, Games, Sports, Guns, Bells, Bonfires and Illuminations from one End of this Continent to the other from this Time forward forever more. You will think me transported with Enthusiasm but I am not. I am well aware of the Toil and Blood and Treasure, that it will cost Us to maintain this Declaration, and support and defend these States. Yet through all the Gloom I can see the Rays of ravishing Light and Glory. I can see that the End is more than worth all the Means. And that Posterity will tryumph in that Days Transaction, even altho We should rue it, which I trust in God We shall not." (The Book of Abigail and John: Selected Letters of the Adams Family, 1762-1784, Harvard University Press, 1975, 142).

The Meaning of Independence Day


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks @Slippy ! Excellent post...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, Slippy, . . . 

Lots of blood and tears over that piece of paper, . . . 

Thank you Lord Jesus for every one, . . . we could not be here without them.

OH, . . . and someone slip The Resister a note, . . . tell him he's got a lot more company than he can imagine.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wishing everyone here, a Happy 4th of July. May the freedom be with you!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

What's sad is most Americans have never read past the first two sentences.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Those fine folks in Philladelphia did a marvelous thing on that date. It is interesting that everyone forgets that the littlest on had decided That if the rest weren;t going to leave, that they'd go it alone

On May 4, 1776, the Rhode Island legislature passed an Act of Renunciation, renouncing allegiance by Rhode Island to King George III:



WHEREAS in all states, existing by compact, protection and allegiance are reciprocal, the latter being only due in consequence of the former: And whereas George the Third, King of Great Britain, forgetting his dignity, regardless of the compact most solemnly entered into, ratified and confirmed, to the inhabitants of this Colony, by his illustrious ancestors, and till of late fully recognized by him—and entirely departing from the duties and character of a good King, instead of protecting, is endeavoring to destroy the good people of this Colony, and of all the United Colonies, by sending fleets and armies to America, to confiscate our property, and spread fire, sword and desolation, throughout our country, in order to compel us to submit to the most debasing and detestable tyranny, whereby we are obliged by necessity, and it becomes our highest duty, to use every means, with which God and nature have furnished us, in support of our invaluable rights and privileges; to oppose that power which is exerted only for our destruction.

BE it therefore enacted by this General Assembly, and by the authority thereof it is enacted, that an Act entitled, “An Act for the more effectual securing to His Majesty the Allegiance of his Subjects in this his Colony and Dominion of Rhode Island and Providence Plantations,” be, and the same is hereby, repealed.

AND be it further enacted by this General Assembly, and by the authority thereof it is enacted, that in all commissions for offices, civil and military, and in all writs and processes in law, whether original, judicial or executory, civil or criminal, wherever the name and the authority of the said King is made use of, the same shall be omitted, and in the room thereof the name and authority of the Governor and Company of this Colony shall be substituted, in the following words, to wit: “The Governor and Company of the English Colony of Rhode Island and Providence Plantations:” That all such commissions, writs and processes, shall be otherwise of the same form and tenure as they heretofore were: That the courts of law be no longer entitled nor considered as the King’s courts: and that no instrument in writing, of any nature or kind, whether public or private, shall in the date thereof mention the year of the said King’s reign: Provided nevertheless, that nothing in this Act contained shall render void or vitiate any commission, writ, process or instrument, heretofore made or executed, on account of the name and authority of the said King being therein inserted.

Rhode Island thus became the first colony to declare independence from the British Crown


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> I'm still wondering why I'm the only man in America that makes no compromise with the foundational principle found in the Declaration of Independence that says:
> 
> "_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness._"


You're the only one, eh?
No compromises, not a single one... now that's impressive.
I'm honored that you've graced us with your presence.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You're the only one, eh?
> No compromises, not a single one... now that's impressive.
> I'm honored that you've graced us with your presence.


You are most welcome. Which of these foundational principles do you find objectionable enough not to support?

I'd bet dollars against doughnuts you have never been accused of being a white supremacist, an open borders nutjob, far right Trump supporter and a member of the DNC all in one thread by the same guy. I did once, but it was deleted by an administrator on another board. The real whackos get a free ride.

The most important Right we can be FOR is an* unalienable* Right.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> You are most welcome. Which of these foundational principles do you find objectionable enough not to support?
> 
> I'd bet dollars against doughnuts you have never been accused of being a white supremacist, an open borders nutjob, far right Trump supporter and a member of the DNC all in one thread by the same guy. I did once, but it was deleted by an administrator on another board. The real whackos get a free ride.
> 
> The most important Right we can be FOR is an* unalienable* Right.


Anybody ever call you a nutjob - before me? :vs_smirk:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> You are most welcome. Which of these foundational principles do you find objectionable enough not to support?
> 
> I'd bet dollars against doughnuts you have never been accused of being a white supremacist, an open borders nutjob, far right Trump supporter and a member of the DNC all in one thread by the same guy. I did once, but it was deleted by an administrator on another board. The real whackos get a free ride.
> 
> The most important Right we can be FOR is an* unalienable* Right.


I didn't say any of them were objectionable.
You'd win that bet, hands down. I don't generally prolong a conversation once personal attacks begin. I have far better things to do.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the post. I read it from a book on the 4th of July myself, but it is still a timely post.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Resister said:


> I'd bet dollars against doughnuts you have never been accused of being a white supremacist, an open borders nutjob, far right Trump supporter and a member of the DNC all in one thread by the same guy.
> * I did once, but it was deleted by an administrator on another board. The real whackos get a free ride.*
> 
> The most important Right we can be FOR is an* unalienable* Right.


Yes, the screwballs do get a free ride, because so many people are in tune with them, thus making them screwballs as well. Twitter and Disqus moderators have deleted my posts at times; plus I was banned at Disqus and suspended by Twitter. And why? Because I take it to the screwballs, and I am pretty bold at times.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Anybody ever call you a nutjob - before me? :vs_smirk:


That is a compliment compared to what I was called before.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> That is a compliment compared to what I was called before.


Tell me about it. Again today, I was called an asshole. Gave the usual response: _And_? Don't know how else to respond.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Tell me about it. Again today, I was called an asshole. Gave the usual response: _And_? Don't know how else to respond.


I'd probably have said, Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------

